

Is Pure Digital's Reign Coming to an End - somagrand
http://www.andrewmachado.com/blog/is-pure-digitals-reign-coming-to-an-end/

======
TrevorJ
Pure was already competing with other devices. digital cameras, cell phones,
low end camcorders. I don't think it's going to kill them, though it will be
interesting to see what the next refresh of the product line looks like for
them.

------
somagrand
I wrote this just before the new iPod nano came out. Do you guys agree? How
are they going to compete with Apple especially with the nano at $129 and in
every major retailer.

